# MTNL launches CDMA Data Card - Unltd Plan @ 300 + taxes



## kumarmohit (Dec 16, 2008)

More info here

*mtnldelhi.in/cdma_151208.htm


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 16, 2008)

Very late.

Can the sim be used in a  phone as well ? Voice calls allowed or not?


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 16, 2008)

I do not think so!


----------



## aditya_v (Dec 18, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the connectivity in Dwarka?


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 18, 2008)

I just called up customer care in Mumbai and that guy told me that its available in Mumbai too at the same charges as in Delhi.

I am thinking of getting it. Can somebody please brief me about the feedback such as connectivity, speeds, etc.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 18, 2008)

^^Why aren't you going for MTNL GPRS? In Delhi, it's Rs.350pm+Taxes for unlimited use and u will get better speed on GSM network than CDMA.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 18, 2008)

If money and time are not an issue, you should wait for MTNL's 3G services.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 18, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Why aren't you going for MTNL GPRS? In Delhi, it's Rs.350pm+Taxes for unlimited use and u will get better speed on GSM network than CDMA.


Thanks. I will inquire about that too with the CC. BTW I will have to purchase a Dolphin or Trump SIM card naa inaddition to my exisitng vodaphone cards?



kumarmohit said:


> If money and time are not an issue, you should wait for MTNL's 3G services.


Actually, both are issues, but more of money. You see, the markets are not that good so one has to be careful about liquid money!


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm in that case, this is a data card, so you would not have to worry about cell phone battery either, only laptop battery.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 18, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Hmm in that case, this is a data card, so you would not have to worry about cell phone battery either, only laptop battery.


Great, so u mean that I won't need any dolphin or trump connection? Thanks Mohit.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 18, 2008)

With this thing the thread is running about, Nope not a separate sim card. Keep in mind that the modem does cost 2500 rs.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 18, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> With this thing the thread is running about, Nope not a separate sim card. Keep in mind that the modem does cost 2500 rs.


Thanks.
I don't mind that investment on 2500 as I will cover it within an yr! I am more attracted because I will be able to use it mobile.

Vodaphone GPRS/EDGE costs a bomb.


----------



## Pat (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ Idea GPRS/Edge plans are quite cheap though..I would recommend you go for Idea NetSetter. Their data card costs the same I guess (approx 2.5k) and data plans are quite reasonably priced. Obviously not as cheap as MTNLs plans but you can definitely expect better speeds!


----------



## sibot (Dec 19, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the reception of MTNL very unreliable? What speeds are we looking at from MTNL Data Card?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 19, 2008)

I too will recommend IDEA netsetter over this one. Although data plan is a bit expensive for unlimited usage, its quoted speed is 246 Kbps and in real world performance, it gives around 128-200 kbps, depending upon Signal Strength, network load etc. In day time, between 12:00PM to 4:00PM and in the night after 12:30 or so, i get around 160-200kbps. Note that i am telling about the speed i get by using my phone. With USB device, you can expect beter results.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Great, so u mean that I won't need any dolphin or trump connection? Thanks Mohit.





kumarmohit said:


> With this thing the thread is running about, Nope not a separate sim card. Keep in mind that the modem does cost 2500 rs.


How do you expect it to work without any sim? Tata and Reliance data cards have removable sims, don't know about MTNL, But no phone/data card can work without any sim.



sibot said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the reception of MTNL very unreliable? What speeds are we looking at from MTNL Data Card?


Yes




Krazy_About_Technology said:


> I too will recommend IDEA netsetter over this one. Although data plan is a bit expensive for unlimited usage, its quoted speed is 246 Kbps and in real world performance, it gives around 128-200 kbps, depending upon Signal Strength, network load etc. In day time, between 12:00PM to 4:00PM and in the night after 12:30 or so, i get around 160-200kbps. Note that i am telling about the speed i get by using my phone. With USB device, you can expect beter results.





Pat said:


> Idea GPRS/Edge plans are quite cheap though..I would recommend you go for Idea NetSetter. Their data card costs the same I guess (approx 2.5k) and data plans are quite reasonably priced. Obviously not as cheap as MTNLs plans but you can definitely expect better speeds!



Yes, Idea GPRS is better than MTNL. On phone you can get unlimited usage plan for Rs.500+taxes per month(in Delhi)


----------



## aditya_v (Dec 20, 2008)

IDEA netsetter with EDGE seems amazing to me right now...


----------



## sibot (Dec 22, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> I too will recommend IDEA netsetter over this one. Although data plan is a bit expensive for unlimited usage, its quoted speed is 246 Kbps and in real world performance, it gives around 128-200 kbps, depending upon Signal Strength, network load etc. In day time, between 12:00PM to 4:00PM and in the night after 12:30 or so, i get around 160-200kbps. Note that i am telling about the speed i get by using my phone. With USB device, you can expect beter results.


I received a message from Idea regarding the same, use your phone with your laptop and access unlimited internet for Rs.500/-, is it the same one that you're using? Require any special features in the phone for this?


----------



## Pat (Dec 22, 2008)

sibot said:


> I received a message from Idea regarding the same, use your phone with your laptop and access unlimited internet for Rs.500/-, is it the same one that you're using? Require any special features in the phone for this?



499 plus taxes.
You need GPRS/Edge enabled phone or you can go for data-card from Idea (costs 2.5k)


----------



## sibot (Dec 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> 499 plus taxes.
> You need GPRS/Edge enabled phone or you can go for data-card from Idea (costs 2.5k)


I have a D750i, which has GPRS. Would I be able to connect the phone with my laptop and go online via my laptop? Sorry for asking so many questions, I'm noob at this. Thanks!


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 24, 2008)

^^Yes you can use that, but speed will be limited to 50kbps(kilo bits per second, max)


----------



## snubbed (Dec 24, 2008)

Can ports be forwarded in Idea Netsetter ? Also is it a static ip like in Bsnl's EVDO ?
I'll be mainly using it for browsing & downloading through bittorrent & rapidshare.


----------

